# RUMOR - Wii U to have more than 1 GB of RAM



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

The same source that has been supposedly leaking Wii U dev kit details recently is back with more rumored info.



> So, as promised, i'll give you an information concerning the Wii U ram.
> 
> This is heavily linked to *my initial post*
> 
> ...



il say 1.5 gb too

Source 1
via
Source2


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 2, 2012)

It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 2, 2012)

Doesn't the 3DS have more than 1 GB? =o


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.


Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2012)

Should have 1GB of GDDR5 and maybe another 512MB of system RAM. Would be nice to have more but its not really needed for 1080P 60FPs on a game console. I would like to see 1GB of graphics and 2GB of system RAM but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.





they are not use the same way

the wii haves 88mb of ram

3DS haves 128mb of ram

ps3  haves 512mb of ram split in 2

360 around 512mb


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 2, 2012)

Woah over 1gb of ram for a console that's pretty cool actually. I honestly wonder why....


----------



## mrgone (Mar 2, 2012)

devkits often have more ram than retail devices


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd expect it to have over 1 Gig for a next gen console.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 2, 2012)

FUCK NO. It should least have 4 GB of RAM. And lots of internal storage. I love HDD and Nintendo can stop cutting corners.


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> FUCK NO. It should least have 4 GB of RAM. And lots of internal storage. I love HDD and Nintendo can stop cutting corners.


wat
why would you need 4gb of ram in a console?


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 2, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK NO. It should least have 4 GB of RAM. And lots of internal storage. I love HDD and Nintendo can stop cutting corners.
> ...


In a few years, early in the console's life, even 4gb will be considered puny.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2012)

never hurts to have more ram


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> never hurts to have more ram



Except if it goes to waste and not used at all, then you're paying for something you're getting no use out of.


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


nah, you dont need that much ram in a console.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Wat.

The PS3 (current gen) has only 256MB. 

256MB -> 4GB sounds very far fetched.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 2, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


Well at least 2GB? One of the biggest problems with the ps3 was the amount of ram. http://myona.com/2011/08/15/rage-development-is-limited-due-to-ps3-memory-id/
Sure, they work around it, but it needs more than 1GB for a next generation console, and yeah I after thinking about it 4GB seems like a lot for a console.


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> Well at least 2GB? One of the biggest problems with the ps3 was the amount of ram. http://myona.com/201...-ps3-memory-id/


did you read the article you posted, it's not the size of the ram that's an issue





> the memory is a little tighter on the PS3 because it is segmented and Sony takes a little bit more off the top for their guide overhead than Microsoft does


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2012)

It has been confirm, 4GB ram.

Person-Wot!?!?!? Should be at least 8GB ram. 4GB was like 2 days ago. Get with the time Nintendo.
Nintendo- ... O_O
/jk

Seriously tho, can they get some slack?


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin121994 said:
> ...


the guy isnt pissed because of a tiny ram. but because it is segmented


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 2, 2012)

prowler said:


> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...



Why not? I think 4GB would suffice. Anything over that would be excessive.

Maybe the Wii traumatized me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2012)

ram is as cheap as chips now i say put as much as they want in it!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> > It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2012)

the wiiu isn't current gen


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wiiu isn't current gen



I'm aware.

Compared to current gen consoles, 1GB is a lot.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 2, 2012)

The day you realize that the 1 GB of ram is to probably stream the WiiU games to the stupid ass screens and Nintendo will probably gimp the WiiU in every other way possible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 2, 2012)

Game consoles aren't your typical computing devices. Your desktop, laptop, smartphone, etc all have more memory because of how they deal with programs. Many of them load up the programs used the most, but don't actually execute them. They stay in RAM until requested, to which they don't take long to start up vs having to load them from whatever media they were initially stored in at the moment they are requested.

Game consoles/handhelds are different. Sure, they have an OS that handles operations in the background too, but they don't have the needs that devices mentioned above have because they aren't designed for that type of computing. Games consoles/handhelds are meant for games. They get the bulk of the RAM dedicated to them while everything else has to share what remains.


----------



## rizzod (Mar 2, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> Doesn't the 3DS have more than 1 GB? =o



ROFLMAO omg.. thats the funniest thing ive seen all day. its lucky to spill 128MB RAM.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 2, 2012)

These are specs based on the Rev.4 devkit, the rumor says that the amount of RAM is *bigger* than 1GB but smaller than 8GB.
So in other words, this is positive news.


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> These are specs based on the Rev.4 devkit, the rumor says that the amount of RAM is *bigger* than 1GB but smaller than 8GB.
> So in other words, this is positive news.


smaller than 8gb? hahaha! thats a lot
thats like saying the new ferrari is faster than 200k/h but slower than the speed of light


----------



## Qtis (Mar 2, 2012)

A Devkit is just that. A Devkit. Basically you can do whatever conclusions based on devkit specs, but since they are devkits, the software may not be optimized for best performance. Thus the end result could be less than the version now in question.. Hopefully we just get a working console with the features promised at launch or at least near launch. Not like the 3DS launch and features


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 2, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > These are specs based on the Rev.4 devkit, the rumor says that the amount of RAM is *bigger* than 1GB but smaller than 8GB.
> ...


lol, that's what they said.
If this is true, then it would mean it's going to have at least 2GB. I don't think they'll go with 1.5GB or something like that.


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 2, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> FUCK NO. It should least have 4 GB of RAM. And lots of internal storage. I love HDD and Nintendo can stop cutting corners.


Seriously? lol XD my computer alone is 2 GB and it's more than enough lol XD


----------



## Qtis (Mar 2, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> lol XD my computer alone is 2 GB and it's more than enough lol XD



Depends quite a bit what you do with your computer. IE/Safari/Opera/Chrome may run on the 2GB, but I doubt I could even open my 3D Design software with that amount.. It all depends on the usage of the hardware. A console could benefit from more RAM, but it's not the amount, but how you use it


----------



## alex.ap.pacman (Mar 2, 2012)

Nintendo won't ever advance their graphics to anything hyper realistic because they're too afraid of losing their child audience, kid friendly games with uber realistic graphics doesn't do so well. If they make a realistic Zelda, with Havok engine detail, guaranteed to be atleast T.


----------



## lostdwarf (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been told it has a lasergun in the controller and an in-built insultometer.
You better be good at games, or it tells you that you suck and vapourises your cat.
This proves it has 10GB of RAM. Only 1.5GB available for games, the rest is for FirinMaLaaaazzor! 
Fact.
Sony say "Typically - Nintendo are using outdated tech again, we have a railgun in PS4, it can accurately target individual body parts"
Nintendo say "We refuse to comment on rumour and speculation" and "laserguns are just for kids" and "think of the new game possibilities!


----------



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2012)

No less than 1GB, I'm good with that. 2GB or even 1.5GB should be more than enough. This is positive news.

I just went over on neogaf, the guy who posted this news, also said this.



> To be more precise, i was quite surprised by the amount of ram expected in the retail version.
> 
> I think this message is a bigger hint that the previous one



That's it I'm betting on 2GB RAM retail.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nintendo is building this thing like a 2005 gaming pc minus the heavy os!


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 2, 2012)

The prob is - even if you have like millions of gigs of RAM, you need to really master utilizing it. Otherwise it's just going to go to waste like the DSi RAM.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 2, 2012)

alex.ap.pacman said:


> Nintendo won't ever advance their graphics to anything hyper realistic because they're too afraid of losing their child audience, kid friendly games with uber realistic graphics doesn't do so well. If they make a realistic Zelda, with Havok engine detail, guaranteed to be atleast T.


That's wrong...
In many ways actually...
You can have a powerful system with amazing graphics, but that doesnt mean all games will need to use the full capability of those graphics, and more graphics doesn't mean more realistic at all... All it means is that it leaves more space for developer freedom regarding the world of the game, there are many games which are colorful or with drawn like styles which have amazing graphics, realism and good graphics aren't entirely the same.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Nintendo is building this thing like a 2005 gaming pc minus the heavy os!



consoles dont work the same as a pc

they can have less ram


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

"The wiiU will be 500% more powerful than the PS3 and Xbox 360"


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Valwin said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo is building this thing like a 2005 gaming pc minus the heavy os!
> ...



I aleady knew that shit head.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2012)

Alan John said:


> "The wiiU will be 500% more powerful than the PS3 and Xbox 360"


And 500% less powerful than the Xbox 720 and the PS4. Shit lol


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> ram is as cheap as chips now i say put as much as they want in it!


I'm with this guy... Ram is cheap. No need to be an idiot and sneak with it. Just throw in 2gb+.
That way they can have plenty of stuff running and everything in the memory.
Big real time strategy games can easily run off to 1gigabyte of ram usage.
What they usually need to have:
1. Download manager, 2. Actual Game, 3. OS in background with notifications and instant messaging

What else could be added?
* Browser with it's tabs.
Then I can't really come to think of anything else.


Or they could do something radical and weird and add like 64gigabyte of ram. Then use like 60gigabyte+ for the game only and stream the whole game into the memory while playing. 
First stream the locations around the current play events, then stream the rest of the game meanwhile. A bit overkill and probably will never be used


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 2, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


The current 360 and PS3 can play some pretty good games, if you compare a let's say... Skyrim for example, which is a recent tittle with it's PC version, can see a few dif's, not that big of a difference graphical wise, although most games that are released on the PC and on other platforms are usually watered down a little, they still manage to look pretty good.
Now, seeing as it's assumed the Wii U is more powerful than the PS3 and the 360, how would that be the same as a 2005 computer?


----------



## silver_ryder (Mar 2, 2012)

alex.ap.pacman said:


> Nintendo won't ever advance their graphics to anything hyper realistic because they're too afraid of losing their child audience, kid friendly games with uber realistic graphics doesn't do so well. If they make a realistic Zelda, with Havok engine detail, guaranteed to be atleast T.


Wii was the exception, SNES, N64 and GC Where far more powerful....

Blindness is terrible...!

Some one remember to call a game "Casual" and that spread like a virus, marketing at is best...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 2, 2012)

alex.ap.pacman said:


> Nintendo won't ever advance their graphics to anything hyper realistic because they're too afraid of losing their child audience, kid friendly games with uber realistic graphics doesn't do so well. If they make a realistic Zelda, with Havok engine detail, guaranteed to be atleast T.



You sir have no idea what you're talking about. Games are not rated based on whether they are realistic or cartoony. Games are rated based on "content". By your definition, they could make Conker's Bad Fur Day rated E for everyone by using cel-shading.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



well shit head dont say they are building like 2005 pc by that logic the Ps3 is a 2001 pc because all it uses is 512mb of ram


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Valwin said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


I can't say that I've heard of regular-run-down-the-mill PC's based on multi-core PowerPC Cell CPU's being popular in 2005.

Consoles != PC's

Completely different hardware requirements/built.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 2, 2012)

i think this will help multitasking as is quite common these days. more ram also means more features once homebrew is available (thinking too far?)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2012)

RUMOURS  belong up the people who made them tools up's asses


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.


Phones multitask and run an OS.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> > It better have more than one gig... Even phones have it nowadays. Sigh.
> ...


Don't most thing nowadays? Messaging, background downloading, etc?


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Justin121994 said:
> ...


Consoles generally don't. That could change though.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


Classify him as a Nintendo fanboy that is true, but please... Everyone deserves some respect. He is indeed stating a true fact.

On topic: I predict the Wii U to have like 1.5GB of RAM. Maybe more maybe less. I just hope Nintendo knows how to utilize it properly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2012)

alex.ap.pacman said:


> Nintendo won't ever advance their graphics to anything hyper realistic because they're too afraid of losing their child audience, kid friendly games with uber realistic graphics doesn't do so well. If they make a realistic Zelda, with Havok engine detail, guaranteed to be atleast T.


if you had any idea what you were talking about or even knew your history you'd know that the snes, 64 and gamecube all had beefy gfx and power from the very start. this used to work good in the past just vs sega but now times have changed and gfx and power is no longer the driving force in consoles.


----------



## alex.ap.pacman (Mar 3, 2012)

I wasn't trolling, I was being serious, it was an opinion not a statement so calm down.


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Not trolling?
Well that's unfortunate.

I'm not sure what you're saying, actually.

Are you implying that Nintendo will never implement powerful graphics because that would ruin the art style of their games? Well that's pants on head retarded. That's like saying you can't run TF2 on a GTX 590 because it's not realistic enough.

Or are you perhaps saying that Nintendo has no need for good graphics hardware, on account of their IPs being stylized? That's wrong too. There are a lot of ways a stylized game can take advantage of good graphical hardware.

Maybe you're just trying to throw a bad spin on the fact that Nintendo will never make Mario hyper-realistic. And, uh, yeah. They won't. What of it?

Either way, I can't read any sense into your post. Regardless of what Nintendo needs to make their first party IPs, they must attract 3rd party devs to the console. They can't make all the games themselves. So they've gotta throw some good hardware in there.

Want to clarify?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Maybe you're just trying to throw a bad spin on the fact that Nintendo will never make Mario hyper-realistic. And, uh, yeah. They won't. What of it?


Wait, you mean they wouldn't? Man, I was so hoping for this.





 :3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2012)

alex.ap.pacman said:


> I wasn't trolling, I was being serious


if that's what you call serious than i'd hate to see what you'd actually do if you were trolling FDA! 

and enjoy your WARN


----------



## 1c3 5n0w (Mar 3, 2012)

*crossing fingers* hoping for 2.5 gb RAM


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 3, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you're just trying to throw a bad spin on the fact that Nintendo will never make Mario hyper-realistic. And, uh, yeah. They won't. What of it?
> ...


Man, that is an instant nightmare provider.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know why people insist to mix processing power with realism, they don't need to walk always together. Think about animated movies like Up, Toy Story, Rio and so on, are they realistic? No. Do they look awesome? Yes. The same goes to Mario, think about promotional CG rendered images, game covers and wallpapers and you'll have a glimpse of what a Mario game will look like on a very powerful console.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 5, 2012)

Wasn't there a rumor that the Wii U would have 1gb of cache?
Rumors are Rumors, so you must treat them as such.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay now, 4GB of ram...Isn't that what I said in the beginning... http://playstationgang.com/dice-next-gen-to-use-more-gb-for-gamechanging/
*“There are two things: memory and processing power,” Andersson said. “We need lots and lots of processing power. The more you can cram into a machine, we’ll take advantage of that. Two GBs would not be enough when it comes to RAM. Four GBs would work. Eight Gbs? Yeah. I think that would be perfect when it comes to memory.”*


----------

